# Brancher l'iPod sur une chaîne hi-fi



## bibibenate (25 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
je compte acquérir bientôt un iPod et j'aimerais savoir quels sont les moyens d'en profiter sur ma chaîne hifi.
J'ai vu qu'il existait 2 types d'accessoires: les cables à brancher directement à l'iPod/ampli et ceux qui devaient passer par le dock.
Y'a-t-il une différence de qualité sonore?
Sur l'Apple store il y donc le cable Monster à 29 ou le "Kit de connexion stéréo iPod avec câble Monster Cable" à 79. 
Hormis le fait que le kit contienne un dock, un adaptateur et des cables, vaut-il mieux brancher l'ampli à l'iPod via le dock??
Merci de vos réponses.

Un futur switcher.


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2004)

aucune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vu que dans les 2 cas tu te brancher a une prise jack, donc le plus simple est de le branché sur le dock


----------



## archeos (26 Avril 2004)

théoriquement, on n'a pas un peu moins de perte en passant par le dock ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Avril 2004)

La sortie du dock est une sortie "line out". Le son est redirigé vers la chaîne hi-fi sans passer par le moteur de traitement du son de l'iPod. En particulier, l'equalizer de l'iPod, ou la fonction Sound Check devraient être inhibés. Je n'ai aps vérifié que ça se passait bien comme ça dans les faits.
En pratique, un câble jack/deux RCA acheté à 7,90 euro les 10 mètres chez Auchan fait très bien l'affaire.


----------



## archeos (27 Avril 2004)

Gwenhiver a dit:
			
		

> un câble jack/deux RCA acheté à 7,90 euro les 10 mètres chez Auchan fait très bien l'affaire.



Tout à fait, et en plus ils sont souvent fournis avec des logiciels comme Toast, ou dans les kits voyage pour iPod vendus sur l'Apple store (et là c'est un blanc, ce qui est du plus bel effet avec le baladeur).


----------



## iskandar (27 Avril 2004)

de mon coté, j'ai trouvé au debut que le niveau de volume entre ipod et la hifi etait relativement bas. Depuis j'ai augmenté le volume de toutes les ziks de itunes a 150 % environ (en 3 mn) et maintenant le son est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que du bonheur quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le cable, effectivement j'ai du mal a voir l'interet d'acheter un cable "special ipod" a 30  quand le cable de base a 7  suffit tres largement


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2004)

qui a cru que APPLE ferai des prix meme sur du materiel sous traité???
Un cable blanc, c la peau du ***!!!
Il y a aussi les emnbouts plaqué OR...
En tout cas, c un cable pour les professionnels!


----------



## comgil (28 Avril 2004)

Le cable MonsterCable (iMonster ?) est parfait : solide, plaqué or, il donne un son excellent. Et je recommande vraiment à tous de passer par le dock, ce qui simplifie énormément les connexions.
Je l'ai obtenu avec le kit de connexion (avec dock supplémentaire) et je n'ai rien à regretter !


----------



## takamaka (29 Avril 2004)

ca fait quand même un peu cher pour un simple cable...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

Gwenhiver a dit:
			
		

> La sortie du dock est une sortie "line out". Le son est redirigé vers la chaîne hi-fi sans passer par le moteur de traitement du son de l'iPod. En particulier, l'equalizer de l'iPod, ou la fonction Sound Check devraient être inhibés. Je n'ai aps vérifié que ça se passait bien comme ça dans les faits.
> En pratique, un câble jack/deux RCA acheté à 7,90 euro les 10 mètres chez Auchan fait très bien l'affaire.



oh GwenHiver ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ma chaine (à la campagne) j'ai un jack et 2 RCA acheté moins cher que ça


----------



## cham (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oh GwenHiver !
> 
> ...



Pfff, ça a une baraque à la campagne et ça vient nous faire ch*** pour 2  de câble...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, ça a une baraque à la campagne et ça vient nous faire ch*** pour 2  de câble...



pas la place de mettre une chaine dans notre _immense_ F3 parisien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais on va essayer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

